# ◆ ☾ Chibi ★ Chibi Art Gallery / Art Dump ☽ Pixels ▪ Sketches ▪ Others ◆



## Chibi.Hoshi

*◆ ☾ Chibi ★ Chibi Art Gallery / Art Dump ☽ Pixels ▪ Sketches ▪ Others ◆*

Chibi ★ Chibi Art Gallery / Art Dump
*Working on Banner Title*

☾ *Intro* | Completed Favorites | Big Pixels | Mini Pixels | Shop Pixels | _Reserved_ | Sketches | Miiverse | OCs | _Reserved_ ☽

Here I post some of my artistic pieces and art related things I am up to.

[table="width: 715]
[tr]
[td]*What is my style?*
I love being a cartoonist with a touch of anime.[/td]
[td]*What do I use?*
For traditional art, I use pencils, inks and my lightbox.
For digital art, I use a mouse, programs Sai, MS Paint, and GIMP.[/td]

[/tr][/table]

*STREAM*
ONLINE / *OFFLINE*

-

Comments are on the next page and so on.​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Completed Favorites

☾ Intro | *Completed Favorites* | Big Pixels | Mini Pixels | Shop Pixels | _Reserved_ | Sketches | Miiverse | OCs | _Reserved_ ☽​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Big Pixels
Not sure what to call them yet haha.

☾ Intro | Completed Favorites | *Big Pixels* | Mini Pixels | Shop Pixels | _Reserved_ | Sketches | Miiverse | OCs | _Reserved_ ☽






Taster

A new style of pixel I have been working on. It's experimental and so far I am working on two, both in process. I will post them in the thread (probably as well through out the process) when completed.

More info will be added at a later date.​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Mini Pixels

☾ Intro | Completed Favorites | Big Pixels | *Mini Pixels* | Shop Pixels | _Reserved_ | Sketches | Miiverse | OCs | _Reserved_ ☽





Base taster

A new style of pixel I have been working on. It's experimental and so far I am working on one for member sej, in process. I will post it in the thread when completed. I have been considering wither I should add these guys to my pixel shop in the future if all goes well.

More info will be added at a later date.​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Shop Pixels

☾ Intro | Completed Favorites | Big Pixels | Mini Pixels | *Shop Pixels* | _Reserved_ | Sketches | Miiverse | OCs | _Reserved_ ☽





Chibi Pixel made for Pengutango.

Here I post all styles and completed orders from my shop.

All Chibi Pixels I have made at my shop.
http://imgur.com/a/8DCeO

_Provided line to prevent lag._​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Reserved

☾ Intro | Completed Favorites | Big Pixels | Mini Pixels | Shop Pixels | *Reserved* | Sketches | Miiverse | OCs | _Reserved_ ☽​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Sketches

☾ Intro | Completed Favorites | Big Pixels | Mini Pixels | Shop Pixels | _Reserved_ | *Sketches* | Miiverse | OCs | _Reserved_ ☽





Sketch of Marshal

Here I post some of my favorite cartoon sketches from my sketchbook.



Spoiler: Chibi 1













Spoiler: Chibi 2













Spoiler: Marshal











For more sketches check my old art dump thread: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...;-Chibi-&#9733;-Chibi-Art-Dump&#9789;-&#9670;​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Miiverse

☾ Intro | Completed Favorites | Big Pixels | Mini Pixels | Shop Pixels | _Reserved_ | Sketches | *Miiverse* | OCs | _Reserved_ ☽





Shall we draw? My OC Katy drawn on Miiverse.

I don't use it much anymore since it just went nuts, and the amount of people I had to report who were stubborn little kids who just wanted art. But I did enjoy drawing art on there while it lasted. Here are some of my most favorite and liked posts. Enjoy!

I drew these all on the original 3DS.
All are set from newest to oldest post in the the spoiler.



Spoiler:  








Original Post: https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYQHAAABAACNUKEx42p_yw





Original Post: https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYQHAAABAAABUaXBtTLpSg





Original Post: https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYQHAAABAAABUaXBBJYp2Q





Original Post: https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYQHAAABAAABUaXA7SBu8A





Original Post: https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYQHAAABAADtU2yUM0KwPQ





Original Post: https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYQHAAABAADtU2yUGCYfSg





Original Post: https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYQHAAABAACNUKEnDaIuVw





Original Post: https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYQHAAABAACNUKEnDRDUqA





Original Post: https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYQHAAABAAABUaW_3blcxA





Original Post: https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYQHAAABAACNUKEkNNV8Yg





Original Post: https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYQHAAABAACNUKEj7cH4Gw





Original Post: https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYQHAAABAAABUaW_UnqBjQ





Original Post: https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYQHAAABAACNUKEjUcC8tA





Original Post: https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYQHAAABAACNUKEjIsGa9A





Original Post: https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYQHAAABAACaU2yRtsBkcg





Original Post: https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYQHAAABAACaU2yRj_JYTQ





Original Post: https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYQHAAABAADtU2ySeSUtWA





Original Post: https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYQHAAABAACNUKEh75dsIA





Original Post: https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYQHAAABAACaU2yRTfVH8Q





Original Post: https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYQHAAABAACNUKEhjmvi-A





Original Post: https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYQHAAABAADtU2ySMkaS4A





Original Post: https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYQHAAABAACNUKEhaypOHQ





Original Post: https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYQHAAABAADtU2ySH31AGA





Original Post: https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYQHAAABAACNUKEgl-01pg





Original Post: https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYQHAAABAAAhUqFOJx-rkA





Original Post: https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYQHAAABAACNUKEgWc9Xcw





Original Post: https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYQHAAABAAC_UqFN3nDeiw





Original Post: https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYQHAAABAAC_UqFN05EVbg





Original Post: https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYQHAAABAAAhUqFNaTai6w





Original Post: https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYQHAAABAACNUKEfyPWgUg





Original Post: https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYQHAAABAAAhUqFNUverug





Original Post: https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYQHAAABAAAhUqFNQqM9Lg





Original Post: https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYQHAAABAACNUKEfseFWFQ





Original Post: https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYQHAAABAAAhUqFNDoSCdg





Original Post: https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYQHAAABAAC_UqFM47WVjg





Original Post: https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYQHAAABAAC_UqFM28Rd4g



For more, check my miiverse profile here: https://miiverse.nintendo.net/users/Chibi.Hoshi/posts​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

OCs
and mayor

☾ Intro | Completed Favorites | Big Pixels | Mini Pixels | Shop Pixels | _Reserved_ | Sketches | Miiverse | *OCs* | _Reserved_ ☽​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Reserved

☾ Intro | Completed Favorites | Big Pixels | Mini Pixels | Shop Pixels | _Reserved_ | Sketches | Miiverse | OCs | *Reserved* ☽​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

As I work on this thread, I will show you guys one of the _"big pixels"_ I have been working on.






Would love some input!
Yes you can post now. XD​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

bump?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> As I work on this thread, I will show you guys one of the _"big pixels"_ I have been working on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love some input!​



Whoo I can comment 8'D I absolutely love that you're merging your lovely work into a new thread<3 I also just HAVE to mention what a lovely pixel that is : D Totally going to follow your stuff here ;D *squishes pixel art xD*


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Whoo I can comment 8'D I absolutely love that you're merging your lovely work into a new thread<3 I also just HAVE to mention what a lovely pixel that is : D Totally going to follow your stuff here ;D *squishes pixel art xD*


Haha hey, and yes ;o;
I have so much stuff lol.

Thanks for commented on the pixel <3
And for being a stalker.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Haha hey, and yes ;o;
> I have so much stuff lol.
> 
> Thanks for commented on the pixel <3
> And for being a stalker.



I noticed, always great to see so much stuff with your hard work put into them : )

And nawws, you're totally welcome<3
Huehue of course 8D


----------



## Virals

omfg look at all this adorable art its so fab ; 3;
/APPLAUDS


----------



## Vizionari

Your art is so adorable x3 I can't wait to see when more is added to the gallery.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I noticed, always great to see so much stuff with your hard work put into them : )
> 
> And nawws, you're totally welcome<3
> Huehue of course 8D


;w;

<3



Virals said:


> omfg look at all this adorable art its so fab ; 3;
> /APPLAUDS


lol, thanks <3



Vizionari said:


> Your art is so adorable x3 I can't wait to see when more is added to the gallery.


Thanks Viz. Hope that wait is worth it. ^^


----------



## sej

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> As I work on this thread, I will show you guys one of the _"big pixels"_ I have been working on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love some input!
> Yes you can post now. XD​



So cute! c:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Sej said:


> So cute! c:


Thanks Sej. ^^


----------



## sej

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Thanks Sej. ^^



Np! I can't wait to see all the amazing artwork from you! c:


----------



## MC4pros

OH MY GOODNESS, that big pixel is unbearably cuuute~!


----------



## MC4pros

Free bump~!​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

MC4pros said:


> OH MY GOODNESS, that big pixel is unbearably cuuute~! View attachment 81029


I see you are now using the same cute gifs I use haha.
And thanks. I hope it looks even cuter done. x-x

Also, could you check the shop. There is a question for you a page back.



MC4pros said:


> Free bump~!​


Thank you <3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Which one is better?






The second I normally use on the Chibi Pixels.​


----------



## MC4pros

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I see you are now using the same cute gifs I use haha.
> And thanks. I hope it looks even cuter done. x-x
> 
> Also, could you check the shop. There is a question for you a page back.
> 
> 
> Thank you <3


I answered back. <3


Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Which one is better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second I normally use on the Chibi Pixels.​



They are both SUPER cute, but I think the second pixel chibi is better. :3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

MC4pros said:


> I answered back. <3
> 
> 
> They are both SUPER cute, but I think the second pixel chibi is better. :3


Thank you <3

Alright, one vote for second.


----------



## sej

Omg they are soooo cute!
I would say second though c:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Sej said:


> Omg they are soooo cute!
> I would say second though c:


Thank you, hmmmm. Looks like I will be sticking to my original style. ^^


----------



## effluo

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Which one is better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second I normally use on the Chibi Pixels.​



From up close I prefer the first. 
From far away I prefer the second.

I'll go with the second I guess ^^


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

effluo said:


> From up close I prefer the first.
> From far away I prefer the second.
> 
> I'll go with the second I guess ^^


Thank you.


----------



## Gregriii

your art is too cute


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

She is alive! Sort of....






Let me know what you guys think.
Plus, curious if anyone would be interested in an auction of these guys in the future.
Now on to my second~​


----------



## rosabelle

She looks great chibi!  thanks for letting me hang~


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

rosabelle said:


> She looks great chibi!  thanks for letting me hang~


Hehe thanks Rosa, see you next time. ^^


----------



## windfall

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> She is alive! Sort of....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you guys think.
> Plus, curious if anyone would be interested in an auction of these guys in the future.
> Now on to my second~​



eeep so cute!

maybe you could add some shading? but otherwise I think she's adorable! such lovely pixel work.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

windfall said:


> eeep so cute!
> 
> maybe you could add some shading? but otherwise I think she's adorable! such lovely pixel work.


Oh my I thought I added enough shading. XD
Thank you.


----------



## sej

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> She is alive! Sort of....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you guys think.
> Plus, curious if anyone would be interested in an auction of these guys in the future.
> Now on to my second~​



Omg gimme me one of them right now.
Omg that is so adorable! C:


----------



## windfall

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Oh my I thought I added enough shading. XD
> Thank you.



her hands and face are one color x) that's what I meant! xD
everything else seems shaded just fine  

i really like the detail in her dress ruffles!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Sej said:


> Omg gimme me one of them right now.
> Omg that is so adorable! C:


Hehe thank you, well, do you think I should make an auction in the future?



windfall said:


> her hands and face are one color x) that's what I meant! xD
> everything else seems shaded just fine
> 
> i really like the detail in her dress ruffles!


Oh yes, well, the face is but the hands aren't. I forgot. ^^;
Thank you, thank you again.


----------



## sej

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Hehe thank you, well, do you think I should make an auction in the future?



Definitely! Except I will lose, lol
But you will get tons of bids! C:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Sej said:


> Definitely! Except I will lose, lol
> But you will get tons of bids! C:


lol, you never know Sej. ^^
Besides auctions, IDK if I will ever add these to the shop. They have no base, and take me quite awhile to make.


----------



## sej

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> lol, you never know Sej. ^^
> Besides auctions, IDK if I will ever add these to the shop. They have no base, and take me quite awhile to make.



omg pls make a base and add them to your shop
Hmm, I still think u will get tons of bids


----------



## ugh no.

your miiverse art is phenomenal. how do you even.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

ugh said:


> your miiverse art is phenomenal. how do you even.


With very good steady hands and a good stylus lol. xwx
It took me about 20 - 30 mins to an hour to make one post.



Sej said:


> omg pls make a base and add them to your shop
> Hmm, I still think u will get tons of bids


lol, hmmm well. Perhaps!
I'll think about it but first the mini pixels. Thank you. 

lol, we will see. XD
My last art auction I only got one bid lol.
But that was months and months ago when no one knew my art.


----------



## sej

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> With very good steady hands and a good stylus lol. xwx
> It took me about 20 - 30 mins to an hour to make one post.
> 
> 
> lol, hmmm well. Perhaps!
> I'll think about it but first the mini pixels. Thank you.
> 
> lol, we will see. XD
> My last art auction I only got one bid lol.
> But that was months and months ago when no one knew my art.



Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
Link to the auction a long time ago??
And cool, I will be keeping a look out c:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Sej said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> Link to the auction a long time ago??
> And cool, I will be keeping a look out c:


http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ger-Commission-HB-400-(-Miiverse-Commissions)

I'll post it here when I do open an art auction if that helps.


----------



## sej

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ger-Commission-HB-400-(-Miiverse-Commissions)
> 
> I'll post it here when I do open an art auction if that helps.



Cool, that would be awesome!
Checking out that thread now c:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Love me my dear Mitzi.






At work.​


----------



## aleshapie

I love the new pixel! (HER SOCKS! OMG, too cute!!)

 I like the small pixels, but my eyes are getting old, so bigger = better, for me anyways


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

aleshapie said:


> I love the new pixel! (HER SOCKS! OMG, too cute!!)
> 
> I like the small pixels, but my eyes are getting old, so bigger = better, for me anyways


Someone liked the socks woah! Thank you 
Haha, totally understand.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Love me my dear Mitzi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At work.​


Should I make her into a *pixel *or *stick to how she* and fix up the lines and add some color.


----------



## MC4pros

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Should I make her into a *pixel *or *stick to how she* and fix up the lines and add some color.



She's so cuuute!  I think you should stick to how she is~ Maybe you could make a separate mini Mitzi pixel? c:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

MC4pros said:


> She's so cuuute! View attachment 81236 I think you should stick to how she is~ Maybe you could make a separate mini Mitzi pixel? c:


Hmmmm, perhaps. Thank you. ^^


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Ahhhh, back to a style I remember. It's been months!






Somehow I want to give her fangs so she can bit anyone who doesn't call her cute.​


----------



## Kammeh

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Ahhhh, back to a style I remember. It's been months!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I want to give her fangs so she can bit anyone who doesn't call her cute.​



Gosh, that's adorable! ;0; You're a really great artist.

~Pssst, give her fangs. eue


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kammeh said:


> Gosh, that's adorable! ;0; You're a really great artist.
> 
> ~Pssst, give her fangs. eue


Thanks Kammeh ;u;

Beware of werecats, or Katt.


----------



## pengutango

Fangs would be awesome, btw. XD It's funny how color/shading in general brings pics to life. Pics usually look odd at the lineart phase. Probably because without any detailing in the eyes, it's just creepy as hell. It's like Coco's eyes!! The VOID~!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

The void~

I gave her fangs, happy now? XD






I think she looks scary.​


----------



## pengutango

HA! Yes, very. :3 I personally LOVE it... but that's just me. XD


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

pengutango said:


> HA! Yes, very. :3 I personally LOVE it... but that's just me. XD


lol oh my.

Oh my goodness, the old pic makes it look like someone removed her gums.


----------



## pengutango

OMG IT DOES!!!!  I didn't even think of that until you mentioned it... ^^;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

pengutango said:


> OMG IT DOES!!!!  I didn't even think of that until you mentioned it... ^^;


Poor poor Mitzi..... We will have to make you some mousy mousse.


----------



## pengutango

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Poor poor Mitzi..... We will have to make you some mousy mousse.



Indeed.  She and Katt should be friends. Fang buddies! XD Though unlike Mitzi, Katt scares most people at first... including me when she first moved into my town.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

pengutango said:


> Indeed.  She and Katt should be friends. Fang buddies! XD Though unlike Mitzi, Katt scares most people at first... including me when she first moved into my town.


Ditto, as you know she is also in my town, and Mitzi. 
If I remember correctly, they don't get along. Mitzi acts derp in-front of her.


----------



## kesttang

Sketches are amazing. I would love to see you open a shop for them because I would love to have a sketch done by you. : D


----------



## aleshapie

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Ahhhh, back to a style I remember. It's been months!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I want to give her fangs so she can bit anyone who doesn't call her cute.​



Wow, she is cute!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> The void~
> 
> I gave her fangs, happy now? XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she looks scary.​



Not fangs...KITTY TEETH!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Hehe, thanks aleshapie.
Thought I needed a bit of a practice before I do yours. ^^
Like I said, I haven't done this style in a long while! I've missed it haha.


----------



## aleshapie

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Hehe, thanks aleshapie.
> Thought I needed a bit of a practice before I do yours. ^^
> Like I said, I haven't done this style in a long while! I've missed it haha.



I am POSITIVE that it will be completely adorable! I am in no rush at all, btw. (shoooot, haven't even asked about them pixels I ordered about 15 months ago...LOL ... jk) 

Speaking of, I added a pink heart balloon to that, right? or did I have a thought bubble with "besties" in it? I honestly cannot remember! I know I asked for spring grass with flowers/whatevs.... brain...is....mush...


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

aleshapie said:


> I am POSITIVE that it will be completely adorable! I am in no rush at all, btw. (shoooot, haven't even asked about them pixels I ordered about 15 months ago...LOL ... jk)
> 
> Speaking of, I added a pink heart balloon to that, right? or did I have a thought bubble with "besties" in it? I honestly cannot remember! I know I asked for spring grass with flowers/whatevs.... brain...is....mush...


wait what, 15 MONTHS AGO?! *gets shot*

You asked for all of that if I remember correctly.


----------



## aleshapie

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> wait what, 15 MONTHS AGO?! *gets shot*
> 
> You asked for all of that if I remember correctly.



Naw...I am just joking....

I know you are up to your eyeballs in pixels! I ain't going anywhere!

I think I did ask for all that....brain mushy tho, can't be sure...LOL


----------



## aleshapie

GAH...Not this thread...lol


chibi~you know what I mean...lol


BTW...I FINALLY SAW MITZI! (In my campsite...AFTER Mitzi was already obtained for Turtle...lol)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

aleshapie said:


> GAH...Not this thread...lol
> 
> 
> chibi~you know what I mean...lol
> 
> 
> BTW...I FINALLY SAW MITZI! (In my campsite...AFTER Mitzi was already obtained for Turtle...lol)


What do you mean? XD

lol, my sweet Miz <3


----------



## kesttang

That sketch though... So cool. Love it.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Spoiler: Don't you hate it when this happens?










I NEED MORE PAPER STAT!

I thought I might as well do some art even though I can't get on my art computer still. ;;​


kesttang said:


> That sketch though... So cool. Love it.


Thank you. ;w;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

When I start doodling on my pad I can't stop.​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Zzzzz..... nearly 1am and working on Amissa's Commission.​


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Sweet zombie jesus, that's sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute<3 ꒰✘Д✘◍꒱ *dies* 8'D *hopes someday you shall finish Aerith when you have time xD*


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Sweet zombie jesus, that's sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute<3 ꒰✘Д✘◍꒱ *dies* 8'D *hopes someday you shall finish Aerith when you have time xD*


Thank you #/\#
I want you around when I finish her off with a stream. I find them helpful and fun haha.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Thank you #/\#
> I want you around when I finish her off with a stream. I find them helpful and fun haha.



You're absolutely welcome ;D Nawws take your time hahaha, I shall definitely join when you finish : D


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> You're absolutely welcome ;D Nawws take your time hahaha, I shall definitely join when you finish : D


Haha thank you Kairi.
I'm overloaded lately with life, ugh. I miss doing art streams </3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Haha thank you Kairi.
> I'm overloaded lately with life, ugh. I miss doing art streams </3



You're welcome<3
OMG deal with life first 8'D Life takes priority : O I shall always be on the lookout for any streams you may do hehe ; )


----------



## Amissapanda

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Zzzzz..... nearly 1am and working on Amissa's Commission.​



Holy heck, Chibs, this looks *STUNNING*! Ahhhhh even just in the sketch stage, I'm star-struck! (No pun intended.) Sorry that I didn't see this sooner, but thank you for the head's up! It looks BEYOND adorable!


----------



## MC4pros

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Zzzzz..... nearly 1am and working on Amissa's Commission.​



Chibi, omg, this is _AMAZING_! ; o ; I told you you're art was perfect. ;D It's just so cute!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Amissapanda said:


> Holy heck, Chibs, this looks *STUNNING*! Ahhhhh even just in the sketch stage, I'm star-struck! (No pun intended.) Sorry that I didn't see this sooner, but thank you for the head's up! It looks BEYOND adorable!


Haha thank you #/\#
It's fine and I really glad you like it!



MC4pros said:


> Chibi, omg, this is _AMAZING_! ; o ; I told you you're art was perfect. ;D It's just so cute!


Perfect blah #/\#
Thank you dear <3


----------



## Mercedes

Ah chibi.hoshi? I have a question. Would you ever do commishions for your miiverse art? I really like them 0v0.
(Sorry If this comes off rude.)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Luckypinch said:


> Ah chibi.hoshi? I have a question. Would you ever do commishions for your miiverse art? I really like them 0v0.
> (Sorry If this comes off rude.)


Eh oh my no its not rude. I don't use Miiverse much anymore but when I did do commissions it was 100 - 150 tbt bells I believe.
One piece takes me about an hour. Ah, the good old days of drawing art on miiverse.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I can't wing~♪​


----------



## wenymi

You're so talented!! (^ u ^) Your miiverse art... my goodness...!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

wenymi said:


> You're so talented!! (^ u ^) Your miiverse art... my goodness...!


Haha thank you #^^#


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Is anyone up for a stream? I will be doing some warm ups and Amissa's commission.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

I am : )


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*Stream is Up:*
-----​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Sorry about the trouble before everyone. For those who do not know, my cat has been missing for a few days. She just came home while I was streaming, and is very sick. I can continue streaming if there is interest, or tomorrow.



Spoiler: New style I am messing around with


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Spoiler: Another tryout


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Still wondering if anyone is up for a stream. ^^;


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

I can watch :3 Mind you I am also watching anime but going back and forth for me is fine xD


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I can watch :3 Mind you I am also watching anime but going back and forth for me is fine xD


Haha ok, I will set up the stream. ^^

-----------------------------

*STREAM IS UP*
-

...and just when I thought she was alright oh boy. I guess its not a good day for me at all to stream with her this sick. Sorry guys.​


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Haha ok, I will set up the stream. ^^



Sounds good : )


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

So my beloved cat I have had ever since I was a little girl passed away this afternoon. As I was feeding the chickens... and I found her. I'm honestly heartbroken, even though I am a grown woman it still affects me. I've had that cat ever since she was a newborn kitten and she was a huge part of my childhood. My father and I buried her under my old swing, as that's where I use to play with her.

I'll see if I can stream later if anyone is interested.


----------



## Finnian

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> So my beloved cat I have had ever since I was a little girl passed away this afternoon. As I was feeding the chickens... and I found her. I'm honestly heartbroken, even though I am a grown woman it still affects me. I've had that cat ever since she was a newborn kitten and she was a huge part of my childhood. My father and I buried her under my old swing, as that's where I use to play with her.
> 
> I'll see if I can stream later if anyone is interest.



im so sorry! Anything i can do for you!?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> So my beloved cat I have had ever since I was a little girl passed away this afternoon. As I was feeding the chickens... and I found her. I'm honestly heartbroken, even though I am a grown woman it still affects me. I've had that cat ever since she was a newborn kitten and she was a huge part of my childhood. My father and I buried her under my old swing, as that's where I use to play with her.
> 
> I'll see if I can stream later if anyone is interest.



Chibs! *hugs tightly* I am seriously crying so much right now after reading this T_T I feel your every pain, I know I said this but I lost my 11 year old baby girl in 2013 and even now the pain is so real >: My deepest condolences your way! I can't even imagine losing Aiko at this point ugh, I just feel so sad for you >: OMG I really feel you should take time to grieve if you need to; losing a family member is always so damn difficult T_T


----------



## Vizionari

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> So my beloved cat I have had ever since I was a little girl passed away this afternoon. As I was feeding the chickens... and I found her. I'm honestly heartbroken, even though I am a grown woman it still affects me. I've had that cat ever since she was a newborn kitten and she was a huge part of my childhood. My father and I buried her under my old swing, as that's where I use to play with her.
> 
> I'll see if I can stream later if anyone is interest.



I'm so sorry, that's so sad ;-; I can't say I can relate since I've never owned a pet before, but at least you can always cherish the memories of your cat. <3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Finnian said:


> im so sorry! Anything i can do for you!?


It's fine dear, but thank you <3



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Chibs! *hugs tightly* I am seriously crying so much right now after reading this T_T I feel your every pain, I know I said this but I lost my 11 year old baby girl in 2013 and even now the pain is so real >: My deepest condolences your way! I can't even imagine losing Aiko at this point ugh, I just feel so sad for you >: OMG I really feel you should take time to grieve if you need to; losing a family member is always so damn difficult T_T


*hugs tightly* I'm sorry again about your baby girl, and thank you. I'll get over it soon enough, but crap I never knew it would hit me this hard. These days she was just an annoying bag of fur and fluff but I loved her. And I find it very odd how she got sick so fast... I mean she wanders off a lot, our land is huge but she always comes back without a problem. I really regret not taking her to a vet soon...

Well... art does cheers me up, hehe.


----------



## azukitan

I'm very sorry for your loss, Chibi. News like these always tug at my heartstrings :( Give yourself some time to grieve. May your kitty rest in peace and cherish the wonderful memories you've had with her always.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Vizionari said:


> I'm so sorry, that's so sad ;-; I can't say I can relate since I've never owned a pet before, but at least you can always cherish the memories of your cat. <3


Thank you, and haha yes. ;w;


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> It's fine dear, but thank you <3
> 
> 
> *hugs tightly* I'm sorry again about your baby girl, and thank you. I'll get over it soon enough, but crap I never knew it would hit me this hard. These days she was just an annoying bag of fur and fluff but I loved her. And I find it very odd how she got sick so fast... I mean she wanders off a lot, our land is huge but she always comes back without a problem. I really regret not taking her to a vet soon...
> 
> Well... art does cheers me up, hehe.



Much appreciated, I miss her dearly and you must feel the same</3 I also didn't realize how hard the loss would hit until it happened; it was the single most painful experience so far >: I truly hope your baby is in a good place<3 My family friend and even I have that same thought that if we'd acted sooner maybe they could have been saved T_T But it was clearly too late Dx

Naww, I hope you're doing alright<3 I am always available to talk as I know how you must feel : ( Glad that art is a sort of way to console even if just a little<3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Oh my goodness guys. TT^TT
Thank you for the support.

I feel like a huge baby crying over a cat.


azukitan said:


> I'm very sorry for your loss, Chibi. News like these always tug at my heartstrings :( Give yourself some time to grieve. May your kitty rest in peace and cherish the wonderful memories you've had with her always.


Thank you Azu, and I will be fine soon enough. <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Oh my goodness guys. TT^TT
> Thank you for the support.
> 
> I feel like a huge baby crying over a cat.
> 
> Thank you Azu, and I will be fine soon enough. <3



Nonono, I was 24 when my little doxie passed and I was in a frenzy of agony : ( Don't think you should feel bad for being sad Dx Let it all out >:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Much appreciated, I miss her dearly and you must feel the same</3 I also didn't realize how hard the loss would hit until it happened; it was the single most painful experience so far >: I truly hope your baby is in a good place<3 My family friend and even I have that same thought that if we'd acted sooner maybe they could have been saved T_T But it was clearly too late Dx
> 
> Naww, I hope you're doing alright<3 I am always available to talk as I know how you must feel : ( Glad that art is a sort of way to console even if just a little<3


Much regrets...
Well, at least I still have her daughter, Miss Sniff. We have had some "interesting" pets on this farm, and she won't be forgotten. 
And thanks Kairi, I might send you a message on Skype soon.



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Nonono, I was 24 when my little doxie passed and I was in a frenzy of agony : ( Don't think you should feel bad for being sad Dx Let it all out >:


I'm typing too slow lol, *hugs* thank you and sorry to hear that again.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Much regrets...
> Well, at least I still have her daughter, Miss Sniff. We have had some "interesting" pets on this farm, and she won't be forgotten.
> And thanks Kairi, I might send you a message on Skype soon.
> 
> 
> I'm typing too slow lol, *hugs* thank you and sorry to hear that again.



Mhmm >: And glad to hear you have her baby<3 Naww, you can Skype me anytime : )

*hugs back* You're welcome. Naww it's stiill painful but Aiko helps a lot hehe and thanks <:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*STREAM IS UP:*
-​


----------



## Chiisanacx

I want to eat your art


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Chiisanacx said:


> I want to eat your art


How does it taste?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Thanks for coming everyone, it was fun! I will be streaming again tomorrow.

*Process so far.*


----------



## Amissapanda

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Thanks for coming everyone, it was fun! I will be streaming again tomorrow.
> 
> *Process so far.*



Wow, it looks amazing! : ) I wish I could have come to the stream, but I had to go to work.


----------



## MC4pros

Omg, I'm so sorry that happened to you! ; n ; </3 I hope everything is alright and Miss Sniff makes you feel better.  <33 *sending virtual hugs* 

The artwork for Amissa looks wonderful! ^.^ It's unbelievable you did that with a mouse! ;o;


----------



## Margot

:c


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Amissapanda said:


> Wow, it looks amazing! : ) I wish I could have come to the stream, but I had to go to work.


Ahhh I'm happy! I'll be streaming today, I am not sure when lol. When there is interest I guess.



MC4pros said:


> Omg, I'm so sorry that happened to you! ; n ; </3 I hope everything is alright and Miss Sniff makes you feel better.  <33 *sending virtual hugs*
> 
> The artwork for Amissa looks wonderful! ^.^ It's unbelievable you did that with a mouse! ;o;


Thank you MC4pros. *hugs back* She's been giving me a lot of love.

Most of the line-work was done traditionally with ink. It would be a pain to do that all with a mouse. I can do it with a mouse, but it would take me very long. I'm still crying out for a tablet lol.



Margot said:


> :c


?


----------



## Punchy-kun

Interest.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Punchy-kun said:


> Interest.


Oh yes, you want me to stream?


----------



## Punchy-kun

Only if you want to, yes. <3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Punchy-kun said:


> Only if you want to, yes. <3


Ok, give me a few mins.

______________________________________________________

*STREAM IS UP*
-​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Hmmm.. should I stream, or should I not...


----------



## Punchy-kun




----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Punchy-kun said:


>


Pfff, give me a sec then.

*STREAM IS UP*
-​


----------



## Shirohibiki

tfw i was about to come 2 stream, got distracted, it is now over

lays down to die


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Shirohibiki said:


> tfw i was about to come 2 stream, got distracted, it is now over
> 
> lays down to die


I will have more streams dear, don't worry <3


----------



## Shirohibiki

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I will have more streams dear, don't worry <3



I KNOW IM JUST FRUSTRATED BC I FINALLY CAUGHT ONE AND THEN IT WAS LIKE "NOPE U HAVE OTHER THINGS 2 DISTRACT U" )< ugh im gomen


----------



## KainAronoele

OMGGGG, Marshal is super adorable!!!
Do you also have a shop or something? > .> I need some art/pixels from you!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

KainAronoele said:


> OMGGGG, Marshal is super adorable!!!
> Do you also have a shop or something? > .> I need some art/pixels from you!!


At the moment my shop is closed sorry. As I said in your contest thread its because I am over-run with commissions, and busy with life. I'm planning to reopen it as soon as I get all my commissions done! So don't worry.


----------



## KainAronoele

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> At the moment my shop is closed sorry. As I said in your contest thread its because I am over-run with commissions, and busy with life. I'm planning to reopen it as soon as I get all my commissions done! So don't worry.



Ahh, right, sorry!!
Well, I'll keep a look out


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Anyone want me to stream?



KainAronoele said:


> Ahh, right, sorry!!
> Well, I'll keep a look out


It's no problem!


----------



## KainAronoele

Stream!!
I'm bored xD


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Crap, I had something urgent I had to attend to. I can stream in a few minutes if anyone is still interested. Really sorry about that.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*Stream is Up*
-​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*Stuff from the Stream.*



Spoiler: Amissa's Commission (Process So Far)












Had a go at adoptable. ?\_(ツ)_/?



Spoiler: Adoptable 1 (For Kairi-Kitten)













Spoiler: Adoptable 2 (Keeping this one for myself)











I had a great time on today's stream, thanks for coming guys!​


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Thanks again for the lovely stream and my absolutely squishable demon-bat fella<3 And letting us see the cutest gentlemanly dragons ever ;D


----------



## aleshapie

Pffft...Hmph...I missed the stream....sigh....


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

aleshapie said:


> Pffft...Hmph...I missed the stream....sigh....


I'll be streaming tomorrow as well.


----------



## aleshapie

Yay! Hopefully I won't miss it...being we are on opposite times. LOL


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

aleshapie said:


> Yay! Hopefully I won't miss it...being we are on opposite times. LOL


lol its whenever there is interest. So if you want a stream let me know and I will turn one on.


----------



## aleshapie

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> lol its whenever there is interest. So if you want a stream let me know and I will turn one on.



You da best  Just getting off work (night shift) so I am hitting the sack as soon as I can drag my backside to the bed...


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

aleshapie said:


> You da best  Just getting off work (night shift) so I am hitting the sack as soon as I can drag my backside to the bed...


Naw. I'm heading off to sleep too, 5 hours stream wore me down haha. Get some good rest dear!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Spoiler: I don't know why I am drawing you.
I don't know what you are.
I don't know what to name you.
But your so cute, you are.
I tried.


----------



## KainAronoele

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Spoiler: I don't know why I am drawing you.
> I don't know what you are.
> I don't know what to name you.
> But your so cute, you are.
> I tried.



So adorable!! 
It took me a minute to figure out that was a spoiler xD


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Anyone up for a stream while I am here?



KainAronoele said:


> So adorable!!
> It took me a minute to figure out that was a spoiler xD


Oh my, sorry about that! XD
Thank you!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Anyone up for a stream while I am here?
> 
> 
> Oh my, sorry about that! XD
> Thank you!



Sure I shall join : D


----------



## Vizionari

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Spoiler: I don't know why I am drawing you.
> I don't know what you are.
> I don't know what to name you.
> But your so cute, you are.
> I tried.


It's very cute! Gotta love that facial hair.


----------



## KainAronoele

I'd love to watch!
Though, I may pass out, a bit tired and I fall asleep best while watching something xD


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*Stream is Up*
-​


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Sorry Chibs, my connection is screwed tonight TT_TT Decided to be erratic tonight urgh</3

Edit- haha restart fixed it ^^;;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Spoiler: Little sketch from the stream.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Spoiler: Little sketch from the stream.



Hope you don't mind if I use it in my sig soon, so cute 8'D


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Hope you don't mind if I use it in my sig soon, so cute 8'D


lol good ahead.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> lol good ahead.



Hehe just thought I would ask first >.< Yay shall do it then ;D


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Hehe just thought I would ask first >.< Yay shall do it then ;D


I'm very glad you asked! Don't worry!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I'm very glad you asked! Don't worry!



Thanks hehe : )

Edit- there, adorable simplicity<3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Thanks hehe : )
> 
> Edit- there, adorable simplicity<3


Oh wow you added the full sketch! XD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Oh wow you added the full sketch! XD



I can edit it lol, let me know if I should xD


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I can edit it lol, let me know if I should xD


That's up to you! I just didn't expect it. XD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> That's up to you! I just didn't expect it. XD



lol hope it's ok, the whole image is gosh darn adorable *couldn't resist xD*


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> lol hope it's ok, the whole image is gosh darn adorable *couldn't resist xD*


Haha it's fine. I'm glad you like it! XD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Haha it's fine. I'm glad you like it! XD



Of course lol, I want to squish all the characters to death ugh darn it<3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Of course lol, I want to squish all the characters to death ugh darn it<3


Don't temp me to draw that lol.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Don't temp me to draw that lol.



Haha that would be something xD Me and my cute aggression lol


----------



## aleshapie

Hmph...did I miss yet _another_ stream, Chibi?!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

aleshapie said:


> Hmph...did I miss yet _another_ stream, Chibi?!


There are more chances, don't worry!


----------



## KainAronoele

Hey!! Was a great stream, I did eventually pass out though > .< sorry about that.
Your drawing is relaxing ~


----------



## MC4pros

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *Stuff from the Stream.*
> Had a go at adoptable. ?\_(ツ)_/?
> I had a great time on today's stream, thanks for coming guys!​





Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Spoiler: I don't know why I am drawing you.
> I don't know what you are.
> I don't know what to name you.
> But your so cute, you are.
> I tried.





Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Spoiler: Little sketch from the stream.



OHMIGOSH, CHIBI! It's so adorable wahh~ ;w; <33 those adopts, ugh, I wanna squish em, lol >w<


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*STREAM IS UP*
-​
Thanks for coming everyone! It was a lot of fun!​


KainAronoele said:


> Hey!! Was a great stream, I did eventually pass out though > .< sorry about that.
> Your drawing is relaxing ~


I'm glad you enjoyed it, thank you KainAronoele!



MC4pros said:


> OHMIGOSH, CHIBI! It's so adorable wahh~ ;w; <33 those adopts, ugh, I wanna squish em, lol >w<


Haha thank you MC4pros.


----------



## graciegrace

Do you do commissions? Your art is so pretty owo


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

graciegrace said:


> Do you do commissions? Your art is so pretty owo


I do but not at the moment. I'm overun with them haha. Sorry.


----------



## SoraSmiles

Wow your stuff is incredible! Especially the way you're able to draw with a stylus like that in your miiverse posts. Kudos haha you're fantastic!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

SoraSmiles said:


> Wow your stuff is incredible! Especially the way you're able to draw with a stylus like that in your miiverse posts. Kudos haha you're fantastic!


Thank you #^^#
That means a lot.


----------



## Money Hunter

do you accept bribes?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Money Hunter said:


> do you accept bribes?


Uh....no? I'm quite busy and I don't want to lose track. I'm sorry. ^^;
Trust me, I will open commissions one day. Right now, I am pretty busy.


----------



## Money Hunter

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Uh....no? I'm quite busy and I don't want to lose track. I'm sorry. ^^;
> Trust me, I will open commissions one day. Right now, I am pretty busy.



dangit
you're art is awesome, though ^-^


----------



## graciegrace

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I do but not at the moment. I'm overun with them haha. Sorry.



It's okay ^^ I hope you get through them quickly


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Anyone up for a stream???? ​
------------



Money Hunter said:


> dangit
> you're art is awesome, though ^-^





graciegrace said:


> It's okay ^^ I hope you get through them quickly


Ahhh thank you both. I hope I will very quickly!


----------



## Amissapanda

Seriously, Chibi, take your time. Sometimes I don't think people understand what goes into art as far as time and effort goes. Keep taking those breaks and such as much as you need.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Oh my, I agree with Amissa</3 Take those long breaks Chibs<3

And I am up for a stream but only if you want to : )


----------



## Shirohibiki

Amissapanda said:


> Seriously, Chibi, take your time. Sometimes I don't think people understand what goes into art as far as time and effort goes. Keep taking those breaks and such as much as you need.



^^^^^^^^^ this tbh

KEEP BEING AWESOME CHIBI ILU

and yeah only stream if you want to uvu


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Amissapanda said:


> Seriously, Chibi, take your time. Sometimes I don't think people understand what goes into art as far as time and effort goes. Keep taking those breaks and such as much as you need.


Thank you Amissa, I got to remember that. I'm such a worry wart. Seriously, thank you. 



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Oh my, I agree with Amissa</3 Take those long breaks Chibs<3
> 
> And I am up for a stream but only if you want to : )


Ahh thank you as well Kitten. Hehe, well that's one. I'll set it up then.



Shirohibiki said:


> ^^^^^^^^^ this tbh
> 
> KEEP BEING AWESOME CHIBI ILU
> 
> and yeah only stream if you want to uvu


;^; I wuv you too and thank you.

I do, I do. I enjoy streaming everyday for you guys!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Thank you Amissa, I got to remember that. I'm such a worry wart. Thank you.
> 
> 
> Ahh thank you as well Kitten. Hehe, well that's one. I'll set it up then.



Oh yeah haha I dislike when I feel I need to rush when designing so yeah not cool when others do that to anyone, artist etc. >.< And hehe will join, again only stream if you feel like it : O


----------



## Amissapanda

Missed the part about the stream, so I went back to look. But sure, I'd be down for awhile, since I got yet another day off work.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*STREAM IS UP*
-​

Sorry this took so long everyone. My art computer and join me too far too long to start up.​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Spoiler: I tried making a villager. I call her Custard. ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Allycat

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Spoiler: I tried making a villager. I call her Custard. ?\_(ツ)_/?



I want her to move into my town immediately!


----------



## KainAronoele

Allycat said:


> I want her to move into my town immediately!



This ^^^^ yes xD


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Anyone want a stream?


----------



## Allycat

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Anyone want a stream?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*STREAM IS UP*
-​


----------



## Finnian

I WANN JOIN BUT I CANT I HAVE OVER NIGHT COMMISSIONS TO DO HELP
CHIBI IS DRAIWNG AND I CANT WATCH
i am going to die a terrible death


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Finnian said:


> I WANN JOIN BUT I CANT I HAVE OVER NIGHT COMMISSIONS TO DO HELP
> CHIBI IS DRAIWNG AND I CANT WATCH
> i am going to die a terrible death


It's fine dear <3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Finished two commissions.



Spoiler: Amissapanda













Spoiler: buuunii











I'll PM you both the full resolution of your commissions soon.​


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Finished two commissions.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Amissapanda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: buuunii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll PM you both the full resolution of your commissions soon.​



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh these are both incredible<3 Wonderful job, Chibs : D Sorry I missed your stream Dx Shall try and catch another whenever you do it ;D


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh these are both incredible<3 Wonderful job, Chibs : D Sorry I missed your stream Dx Shall try and catch another whenever you do it ;D


Thank you Kitten <3
It's my fault for not telling you I was streaming today.


----------



## MC4pros

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Finished two commissions.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Amissapanda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: buuunii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll PM you both the full resolution of your commissions soon.​



Chibi these are amazing :O! coughperfectcough I wish I didn't miss your stream. *cries* </3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Thank you Kitten <3
> It's my fault for not telling you I was streaming today.



Oh my nono not at all TT_TT I was so exhausted tonight and distracted lol, I shall definitely make it to the next<3


----------



## Multipass

not ordering nothing as of now
but damn yr talented


----------



## Amissapanda

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Finished two commissions.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Amissapanda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: buuunii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll PM you both the full resolution of your commissions soon.​



*WORDS SERIOUSLY CANNOT EXPRESS HOW MUCH I LOVE IT. <3333333*

You did a fantastic, amazing job and it's _way_ beyond what I could have imagined. I've put it in my sig so everyone can see your fantastically awesome work! It really does look amazing and I'm floored by the amount of detail in each cosplay/costume for the characters. It's easy for me to pick out exactly who each of them are and that's saying something, since I know you're not familiar with all of those games. Truly amazing job. Enjoy the tip!

Nice job on the mayor chibi, too. : ) Your style is super-cute.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

MC4pros said:


> Chibi these are amazing :O! coughperfectcough I wish I didn't miss your stream. *cries* </3


It's fine dear and perfect, I don't see perfect.



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Oh my nono not at all TT_TT I was so exhausted tonight and distracted lol, I shall definitely make it to the next<3


Oh my, I am sorry *hugs*

I'll see you there then.



Multipass said:


> not ordering nothing as of now
> but damn yr talented


Thank you #^^#;



Amissapanda said:


> *WORDS SERIOUSLY CANNOT EXPRESS HOW MUCH I LOVE IT. <3333333*
> 
> You did a fantastic, amazing job and it's _way_ beyond what I could have imagined. I've put it in my sig so everyone can see your fantastically awesome work! It really does look amazing and I'm floored by the amount of detail in each cosplay/costume for the characters. It's easy for me to pick out exactly who each of them are and that's saying something, since I know you're not familiar with all of those games. Truly amazing job. Enjoy the tip!
> 
> Nice job on the mayor chibi, too. : ) Your style is super-cute.


*hides her blushing face* Ahhhhhh thank you so much Amissa! I'm sorry it took so long, but ahh you can see why. I'm really really happy this piece has put a huge smile on your face. It's the best feeling as an artist. Enjoy it, and thank you so much for being so kind. #/\#


----------



## Shirohibiki

wehs, theyre so gorgeous oh my god ;__; you did a wonderful, wonderful job, chibs <33333333333 keep it up!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alix

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Big Pixels
> Not sure what to call them yet haha.
> 
> ☾ Intro | Completed Favorites | *Big Pixels* | Mini Pixels | Shop Pixels | _Reserved_ | Sketches | Miiverse | OCs | _Reserved_ ☽
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taster
> 
> A new style of pixel I have been working on. It's experimental and so far I am working on two, both in process. I will post them in the thread (probably as well through out the process) when completed.
> 
> More info will be added at a later date.​



How much are these, just that sketch.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Alix said:


> How much are these, just that sketch.


Oh my I forgot to update that post....and many others.

Those are not to sale, I am still experimenting with them. I might have an auction for them one day, but yeah sorry.



Shirohibiki said:


> wehs, theyre so gorgeous oh my god ;__; you did a wonderful, wonderful job, chibs <33333333333 keep it up!!!!!!!!!


Ahhhh thank you Shiro.
I wish I went to your stream last night. But we ended closely at the same time TwT;.


----------



## Alix

What are styles have you got for selling right now. I love your style a lot and I would love a drawing from you!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Alix said:


> What are styles have you got for selling right now. I love your style a lot and I would love a drawing from you!


At the moment I am not. I'm overloaded with commissions and I want to get them done first. When I am back to accepted commissions I will be opening a brand new shop.


----------



## KainAronoele

*Chibi.Hoshi's Art Shop - NOW OPEN*
And KainAronoele is the only one allowed to order!!
No, I did not make this up!
Ok, maybe I did...
I'm sorry!! ; ^;​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

KainAronoele said:


> *Chibi.Hoshi's Art Shop - NOW OPEN*
> And KainAronoele is the only one allowed to order!!
> No, I did not make this up!
> Ok, maybe I did...
> I'm sorry!! ; ^;​


You scared me there for a second lol.


----------



## KainAronoele

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> You scared me there for a second lol.



Sorry xD


----------



## Vizionari

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Finished two commissions.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Amissapanda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: buuunii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll PM you both the full resolution of your commissions soon.​


*squeals* Both are so adorable >u<


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

KainAronoele said:


> Sorry xD


lol its fine.



Vizionari said:


> *squeals* Both are so adorable >u<


Ahhh thank you Viz!


----------



## Shirohibiki

KainAronoele said:


> *Chibi.Hoshi's Art Shop - NOW OPEN*
> And KainAronoele is the only one allowed to order!!
> No, I did not make this up!
> Ok, maybe I did...
> I'm sorry!! ; ^;​



kek u fooled me

so youre not even taking cash comms atm chibi?


----------



## KainAronoele

Shirohibiki said:


> kek u fooled me
> 
> so youre not even taking cash comms atm chibi?



Huehuehueeh


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Shirohibiki said:


> kek u fooled me
> 
> so youre not even taking cash comms atm chibi?


I'm thinking about it but as you know but I am not sure. Is my art really worth cash?


----------



## Shirohibiki

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I'm thinking about it but as you know but I am not sure. Is my art really worth cash?



uhhhh yeah lmfao......way more worth it than mine omfg


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Shirohibiki said:


> uhhhh yeah lmfao......way more worth it than mine omfg


Don't say that D:<

But ehhh I am still thinking about it.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Spoiler: I tried and you look bloated


----------



## aleshapie

Wow! I thought that bird was snother pic! LOL It looks great!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

aleshapie said:


> Wow! I thought that bird was snother pic! LOL It looks great!


Haha thanks!


----------



## aleshapie

Dern! I hate typing on my phone! I mespel eavrythang I tri ta tipe! 


LOL


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

So I am doing Prof Gallows's commission at the moment. Anyone want me to stream?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

I would love to watch : D

Unless I missed you lol, was playing SoS and saw this pfft xD


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I would love to watch : D
> 
> Unless I missed you lol, was playing SoS and saw this pfft xD


lol its cool, and I am still here working on it. However I might have to run out again for a few hours as its almost 8. Not sure yet on my plans.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> lol its cool, and I am still here working on it. However I might have to run out again for a few hours as its almost 8. Not sure yet for my plans.



Either way works haha, get your business/priorities done first ;D I will be gaming and lurking so no worries dear<3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Either way works haha, get your business/priorities done first ;D I will be gaming and lurking so no worries dear<3


Haha alright. You know what I am up to, and yes I got to go back to the hall. I'll be back in a few hours, IDK how long. Maybe 2 - 3. Thanks Kittens.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Haha alright. You know what I am up to, and yes I got to go back to the hall. I'll be back in a few hours, IDK how long. Maybe 2 - 3. Thanks Kittens.



I remember NOW LOL xD Hope it's been fun for you ; ) I shall be here *cough cough* huehue. And absolutely welcome take your time, Chibs : )


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*comes back half dead* uhhhh.... I don't think I can stream today. I'll try sometime tomorrow!
ThePartyKilledMe


----------



## MC4pros

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *comes back half dead* uhhhh.... I don't think I can stream today. I'll try sometime tomorrow!
> ThePartyKilledMe



LOL. Get some rest, Chibi. : )


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

MC4pros said:


> LOL. Get some rest, Chibi. : )


Thank you darling, thank you.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Thank you darling, thank you.



I figured lol, get plenty of rest I agree!


----------



## KainAronoele

Aww hopefully I won't miss the next stream then!!
Btw, I know you're busy ^^ but I thought I'd share what my dad told me just in case ~


Spoiler



*ANNOUNCEMENT*
If we receive at least 2 more solid entries my dad will be having me change 1st place's prize to a Runner-up prize, and have 1st place's prize up to a $50 value (meaning hats, belts and shoes can also be an option!!)
And if we receive 4+ solid entries he'll have me add Honorable mention rewards, so for everyone that entered and he feels followed the rules, will receive a cute little charm bottle ^^
If we get to those points, I'll update the 1st page and give prize examples for the new rankings ~​


----------



## aleshapie

Hey... Just curious about the status of my chibi and my pixels?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Anyone up for a stream?



aleshapie said:


> Hey... Just curious about the status of my chibi and my pixels?


For the pixel, I haven't done much with it sadly. I'm trying to finishing all my non pixel commissions first as that's what I am doing right now. I can't really jump styles. I believe... *checks notes* yes your chibi is next on my list after Prof Gallows.



KainAronoele said:


> Aww hopefully I won't miss the next stream then!!
> Btw, I know you're busy ^^ but I thought I'd share what my dad told me just in case ~
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *ANNOUNCEMENT*
> If we receive at least 2 more solid entries my dad will be having me change 1st place's prize to a Runner-up prize, and have 1st place's prize up to a $50 value (meaning hats, belts and shoes can also be an option!!)
> And if we receive 4+ solid entries he'll have me add Honorable mention rewards, so for everyone that entered and he feels followed the rules, will receive a cute little charm bottle ^^
> If we get to those points, I'll update the 1st page and give prize examples for the new rankings ~​


Oh sweet! Thanks for the update!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Anyone up for a stream?
> 
> 
> For the pixel, I haven't done much with it sadly. I'm trying to finishing all my non pixel commissions first as that's what I am doing right now. I can't really jump styles. I believe... *checks notes* yes your chibi is next on my list after Prof Gallows.
> 
> 
> Oh sweet! Thanks for the update!



I'm up for a stream : )


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*STREAM IS UP*
-​
Seems like no one is interested right now.​
-----------------

...and as I asked the Easter Event was up.
*eats easter egg* I need my bf, hes good with this sort of thing. I'm not. lol


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *STREAM IS UP*
> -​
> Seems like no one is interested right now.​
> -----------------
> 
> ...and as I asked the Easter Event was up.
> *eats easter egg* I need my bf, hes good with this sort of thing. I'm not. lol



OMG TT_TT SO SORRY got hooked to the easter event and went whoops >:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMG TT_TT SO SORRY got hooked to the easter event and went whoops >:


lol aren't we both. It's cool. I'm so dumb with this event, I only have 1 egg so far lol.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> lol aren't we both. It's cool. I'm so dumb with this event, I only have 1 egg so far lol.



Haha so lost, but still thinking hard xD


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Still here working with commissions if anyone wants a stream.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

I am finally not egg hunting so sure ;D


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I'll set up in a moment. I'm just waiting for Join Me.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I'll set up in a moment. I'm just waiting for Join Me.



Okie doke : )


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*Stream is Up*​


----------



## UtopiaJ

ugh I wanna see you paint! *clicks*


----------



## UtopiaJ

Hoshiiiiii lovelyyyyyy I went back to see you finish and the stream had ended T^T


----------



## Punchy-kun

Wait.. How late were you streaming O_O


----------



## Naekoya

Punchy-kun said:


> Wait.. How late were you streaming O_O



she was streaming till 1 almost 2 AM D: cause she was working on my last min. chibi comm. ;__;


----------



## kaylagirl

I saw your post on my thread, I would be honored to have a drawing of Sarge. It would mean the world. Thank you.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Derp, I just noticed all these posts now.



UtopiaJ said:


> Hoshiiiiii lovelyyyyyy I went back to see you finish and the stream had ended T^T


Ek! I'll post it in here if you want.



Punchy-kun said:


> Wait.. How late were you streaming O_O


I forgot what time.



naekoya said:


> she was streaming till 1 almost 2 AM D: cause she was working on my last min. chibi comm. ;__;


Thank you!



kaylagirl said:


> I saw your post on my thread, I would be honored to have a drawing of Sarge. It would mean the world. Thank you.


I'm glad you like my work. I'll try my best to draw Sarge. I might be drawing the fella in a realistic sketch, then maybe adding some color.


----------



## Mercedes

Will you ever open comish for the Hoeass (welcome to athena tumbler)  sprites lookalikes?


----------



## abelsister

How much would it be to get a pixel gif thing of my mayor? c:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Luckypinch said:


> Will you ever open comish for the Hoeass (welcome to athena tumbler)  sprites lookalikes?


Uh, what? I'm not taking commissions at the moment, for pixels please check my shop. Thank you.



abelsister said:


> How much would it be to get a pixel gif thing of my mayor? c:


I am not taking commissions at the moment, for pixels please check my shop. Thank you.


----------



## Hyoshido

Time to PSI Rockin' this thread with Hyogo's good for nothing silly business!!

I heard people came here to appreciate your talents.
No no, it's okay, I came too.
I AM THE WORST.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Some freebies I am working on.



Spoiler: For Hyogo











I feel like I have made Ness's body too small though.



Spoiler: For Laudine










I feel like I have made her body too big.



Spoiler: For The Pennifer













Spoiler: For pengutango













Spoiler: For Kaylagirl


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Anyone want a stream? I'm working on Kaylagirl's freebie.


----------



## Hyoshido

C'mon guys, join the stream hype!
I-I can't be the only one :c

As I said in the PM Chibi, that piece is looking so gooood!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*Stream is Up*
-​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Still streaming~


----------



## Hyoshido

C'mon guise, she's drawing great art here!


----------



## KainAronoele

Aww, I missed it ; ^; I always wake up to late..

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hey, Chibi, I was wondering if you were still gonna enter my dad's art contest. I'll probably need to extend it again.. still no new entries. But just thought I'd check up ~


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Spoiler: For Kaylagirl, I tried </3











I'll be PMing you the full version now.​


KainAronoele said:


> Aww, I missed it ; ^; I always wake up to late..
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Hey, Chibi, I was wondering if you were still gonna enter my dad's art contest. I'll probably need to extend it again.. still no new entries. But just thought I'd check up ~


You just missed it </3
I'll be streaming again tomorrow.

As for the contest, of course! Although I have been very busy but I will get there.


----------



## KainAronoele

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Spoiler: For Kaylagirl, I tried </3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be PMing you the full version now.​
> 
> You just missed it </3
> I'll be streaming again tomorrow.
> 
> As for the contest, of course! Although I have been very busy but I will get there.



Around the usual times? Uusually when you stream it's either like midnight, or like 6:30/7am lol

It's no problem! Not trying to rush or anything just was wondering cuz I feel like you, Finn and the entries already submitted will be it, lol. I'll probably ask him today what to extend the final date to.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

KainAronoele said:


> Around the usual times? Uusually when you stream it's either like midnight, or like 6:30/7am lol
> 
> It's no problem! Not trying to rush or anything just was wondering cuz I feel like you, Finn and the entries already submitted will be it, lol. I'll probably ask him today what to extend the final date to.


I just stream whenever there is interest. If you want me to stream at the different time I will see if I can!

It's alright, and ok. If you do extend it or not, please let me know!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

While my stew is cooking, anyone want a stream?


----------



## graciegrace

yus pleasee (thats so funny! my friend is making stew for us c: )


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Haha, I will eat my stew first then stream since its ready.
Mmmmm these dumplings are SO good <3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Ugh I am getting sick of this. After an hour I still can't get Join Me to start up a stream. Every time I try and log in through the app, it won't log in. When I try and log in online and start a stream it downloads the app for no reason?!? 

I honestly need to use a different streaming site. Join me is becoming a true pain.

*20 Minutes Later:* That took far too long. I had to un-install and install Join Me back up. It works......for now.
I'm going to ink down Hyogo's freebie right now because I can't stand to look at join me pfffff.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Ok, I am ready for a stream if anyone is interested. I'm sorry about before.

*STREAM IS UP*
-​

-----------------------------

More I am working on.

*Commission*


Spoiler: For Aleshapie (Sketch)











*Freebie*


Spoiler: For Hyogo (Inked)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Still Streaming.
Bump.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Some stuff from the stream.



Spoiler: For Prof Gallows, Gallows Gator













Spoiler: For Hyogo, Ness & Toad













Spoiler: For Kairi-Kitten, Aerith Tanaka











I'll be PMing all three of you the full resolution soon.​


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

She looks fantastic as do the rest, thanks again<3


----------



## UtopiaJ

Your stream stuff looks awesome! I clicked in to watch but I think you finished by now?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> She looks fantastic as do the rest, thanks again<3


You're welcome.
It's amazing to see how much I have improved since those 2 months!



UtopiaJ said:


> Your stream stuff looks awesome! I clicked in to watch but I think you finished by now?


Thank you dear, and yes I just ended </3
I might be streaming tomorrow though. Working on Aleshapie's commission.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> You're welcome.
> It's amazing to see how much I have improved since those 2 months!
> 
> 
> Thank you dear, and yes I just ended </3
> I might be streaming tomorrow though. Working on Aleshapie's commission.



Regardless even your old stuff like mine are sooooooo adorable<3 Love her and your new stuff is super awesome hehe ; )


----------



## KainAronoele

You did so much! They all look awesome!! I just keep missing you though ; ^;
Maybe I'll be able to catch you tomorrow ~


----------



## Hyoshido

Oh dang, Ness & Toad and the rest of them came out so well! Excellent job like always! :>


----------



## Heyden

I love Ness and Toad  Keep it up, too bad the stream wasn't working for me before xD


----------



## Prof Gallows

Ahh thanks. I may ask you to make me a christmas version later in the year too if you didn't mind.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Regardless even your old stuff like mine are sooooooo adorable<3 Love her and your new stuff is super awesome hehe ; )


Thank you dear. #/\#



KainAronoele said:


> You did so much! They all look awesome!! I just keep missing you though ; ^;
> Maybe I'll be able to catch you tomorrow ~


Haha, tell me what time is good for you so I can find a way to work around it! I might be streaming today, so yeah. Not sure when though.



Hyogo said:


> Oh dang, Ness & Toad and the rest of them came out so well! Excellent job like always! :>


Thank you Hyogo. <3



Haydenn said:


> I love Ness and Toad  Keep it up, too bad the stream wasn't working for me before xD


Thank you! Hmm... odd.
I really do think I should use a different streaming website but I have no idea what. If it happens again, let me know.



Prof Gallows said:


> Ahh thanks. I may ask you to make me a christmas version later in the year too if you didn't mind.


Thank you, and I am up for that! PM me the details anytime.


----------



## KainAronoele

Whenever you can tonight! I'm free now to watch, but idk if you're busy atm xD but I may be up for a bit longer tonight, and bf crashed at a friend's tonight, so I gots no plans, lol.


----------



## graciegrace

pls stream i literally have nothing to do (and my friends are dragging me to a movie at 10 helppp)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

lol so I am guessing you guys want a stream now?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

If you were up for it I would gladly join ; )


----------



## KainAronoele

If you can, yeah xD


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> If you were up for it I would gladly join ; )





KainAronoele said:


> If you can, yeah xD


Alright! I'll start up a stream in a few mins!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Alright! I'll start up a stream in a few mins!



Sounds good : )


----------



## KainAronoele

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Alright! I'll start up a stream in a few mins!



Awesome ~


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Ugh, I am having problems again. Hold on guys.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Ugh, I am having problems again. Hold on guys.



Take your time : O


----------



## KainAronoele

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Ugh, I am having problems again. Hold on guys.



I've seen some artists use picarto and another that I can't think of rn...
Some ppl also say that google hangouts works well too o .o


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*STREAM IS UP.*
Take long enough pffff.
-​


KainAronoele said:


> I've seen some artists use picarto and another that I can't think of rn...
> Some ppl also say that google hangouts works well too o .o


Hmmm, alright! I'll look those up later!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*From the Stream*


Spoiler: For Aleshapie












I'll PM your full resolution soon.​


----------



## Laudine

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Spoiler: For Laudine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like I have made her body too big.



Please believe me if I say I squeaked loud when I saw this.
I don't think her body is too big, she's perfect! Thank you again Chibi you're the best ahhh *melts* ;u;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Laudine said:


> Please believe me if I say I squeaked loud when I saw this.
> I don't think her body is too big, she's perfect! Thank you again Chibi you're the best ahhh *melts* ;u;


Haha, if you say so.
You're welcome dear <3
I hope you squeak even louder when its finished. XD


----------



## Hyoshido

I've gotta get me more of that sweet art, Since you did such a great job on Ness, I'd pretty much have to devote myself to see you draw Lucas in the future.

And I'd enforce a payment of such, however it's a free bump nonetheless!


----------



## KainAronoele

Hey Chibs! My dad has let me extend the contest to the 17th as he wants to get stickers made of the winner's art before we go on our family trip on the 24th!! Hope you're still able to enter ^^


----------



## Hyoshido

From what I believe, Chibi is actually working on that entry.


----------



## KainAronoele

Hyogo said:


> From what I believe, Chibi is actually working on that entry.



Oh, awesome!!
I always fall asleep when she streams (the peacefulness of it calms me so much I pass out. lol) so I've probably missed her working on it T _T
Maybe tonight I can try to watch a bit :3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Hyogo said:


> I've gotta get me more of that sweet art, Since you did such a great job on Ness, I'd pretty much have to devote myself to see you draw Lucas in the future.
> 
> And I'd enforce a payment of such, however it's a free bump nonetheless!


Sweet, I love Earthbound so... you are just giving me the best thing to draw.

I think I drew Ness better on Miiverse to be honest <3
https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYQHAAABAAC_UqFNO4sNcA



KainAronoele said:


> Hey Chibs! My dad has let me extend the contest to the 17th as he wants to get stickers made of the winner's art before we go on our family trip on the 24th!! Hope you're still able to enter ^^


Oh thank goodness! I don't have to rush. I just posted before asking you in the thread. Thank you for letting me know </3



KainAronoele said:


> Oh, awesome!!
> I always fall asleep when she streams (the peacefulness of it calms me so much I pass out. lol) so I've probably missed her working on it T _T
> Maybe tonight I can try to watch a bit :3


Well my next stream will definitely be my entry for your contest haha.



Hyogo said:


> From what I believe, Chibi is actually working on that entry.


Thank you for letting her know :,D


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Ok I don't think I will be able to stream today guys. I'm sorry.
I feel like crap. I'm under the weather and I have caught something.


----------



## Hyoshido

Naaaw that blows, I hope you're able to get better real soon!



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Sweet, I love Earthbound so... you are just giving me the best thing to draw.
> 
> I think I drew Ness better on Miiverse to be honest <3
> https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYQHAAABAAC_UqFNO4sNcA


Glad so! Just wish they made Mother/Earthbound games into the west ;u; I bet you'd make Lucas look hella gr8.

And that is a neat picture of Ness speaking of such, good job o:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Hyogo said:


> Naaaw that blows, I hope you're able to get better real soon!


I'm feeling better now after a few hours, thank you. So I think I will be streaming tomorrow for sure. I think I got a 24 hour bug or something.



Hyogo said:


> Glad so! Just wish they made Mother/Earthbound games into the west ;u; I bet you'd make Lucas look hella gr8.
> 
> And that is a neat picture of Ness speaking of such, good job o:


It's also why I have never played Mother 3 rip. I have to play it before Mother 4 comes out.
And I would love to draw Lucas.

And thanks. Proves I need to draw more Ness and Earthbound related things.


----------



## Hyoshido

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I'm feeling better now after a few hours, thank you. So I think I will be streaming tomorrow for sure. I think I got a 24 hour bug or something.


That's good to hear, I hope you have a great rest when you go sleepies!



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> It's also why I have never played Mother 3 rip. I have to play it before Mother 4 comes out.
> And I would love to draw Lucas.
> 
> And thanks. Proves I need to draw more Ness and Earthbound related things.


You should! I mean, I haven't played it but I've seen a full playthrough...my feels, all my feels...
I will spam pay you for Lucas farts!

Would be ace! World needs more Earthbound love *-*


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I'll be streaming in a moment, for my entry for Kain's contest.


----------



## KainAronoele

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I'll be streaming in a moment, for my entry for Kain's contest.



Yay!  I can actually watch atm too ~
Was hoping you posted to stream lol


----------



## ssvv227

*sitting with a bag of cheesy puffs and waiting for the stream ^^


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*STREAM IS UP*
-​

Haha, that was a lot of fun guys! See you at the next stream if you come!​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Pixels, pixels, I need to work on some pixels. Anyone want a stream?

And I will be drawing kitties.


----------



## abelsister

Ahh could I get a shop pixel ;-;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Still wondering if anyone wants me to stream.



abelsister said:


> Ahh could I get a shop pixel ;-;


Uh... no, slots are full. Sorry.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

I would like to watch, Chibs just multitasking on my end : )


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*STREAM IS UP*
-​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Spoiler: Little Experiment
Although, the Chibi came out good.


----------



## UtopiaJ

Those are adorable!! And ugh I missed your stream again T^T

Btw I promise your commission is in the works!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

UtopiaJ said:


> Those are adorable!! And ugh I missed your stream again T^T
> 
> Btw I promise your commission is in the works!


lol thank you, however I wasn't streaming today.

Ah ok dear! No worries, take as much time as you need!


----------



## UtopiaJ

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> lol thank you, however I wasn't streaming.
> 
> Ah ok dear! No worries, take as much time as you need!



I have this weekend off so I will have plenty of time to catch up on commissions :3  Also I'm glad I didnt miss it! I just love watching others stream.... is that weird?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

UtopiaJ said:


> I have this weekend off so I will have plenty of time to catch up on commissions :3  Also I'm glad I didnt miss it! I just love watching others stream.... is that weird?


Ah! Thank you for letting me know and I hope you stream hehe.

Haha, I am the same. It's not weird at all!


----------



## UtopiaJ

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Ah! Thank you for letting me know and I hope you stream hehe.
> 
> Haha, I am the same. It's not weird at all!



Good to know I'm not alone ^^ and yeah I think I will stream later on!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

UtopiaJ said:


> Good to know I'm not alone ^^ and yeah I think I will stream later on!


Yesssss, and yessss!


----------



## Hyoshido

ur thread is being invaded by BONES
☠☠☠☠☠☠☠☠


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Hyogo said:


> ur thread is being invaded by BONES
> ☠☠☠☠☠☠☠☠


So many dead bodies. Rip.


----------



## Hyoshido

Me and the skelebones will take over all the art threads

ur my first target, woop


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Hyogo said:


> Me and the skelebones will take over all the art threads
> 
> ur my first target, woop









I'm scared.
Rip all art threads.


----------



## Hyoshido

ᴛᴀᴋᴇ ᴡʜᴀᴛ ʏᴇ' ᴡɪʟʟ ʙᴜᴛ ᴅᴏɴ'ᴛ ʀᴀᴛᴛʟᴇ ᴍᴇ ʙᴏɴᴇs
☠☠☠☠☠☠☠☠☠☠☠☠☠☠☠☠

Don't say I didn't warn u


----------



## oswaldies

Hyogo said:


> Don't say I didn't warn u


----------



## KainAronoele

sailoreamon said:


>



Made me think of the same thing xD


----------



## Hyoshido

>Taylor Swift

I'm out forever till the next page happens


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

My first try out with Manga Studio. I really want to get into this program but so confused lol.



Spoiler:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Zzzz, stuff in process.


Spoiler: Jint













Spoiler: peoyne











...and because why not, this is what happens when you listen to Smiles and Tears. The feels.


Spoiler:  



Paula with Mr Saturns!
Ok, I was in the mood for drawing something cute, and this popped in my head.


----------



## Hyoshido

Goddammit Chibs, the Paula picture is too damn adorable ;_;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Hyogo said:


> Goddammit Chibs, the Paula picture is too damn adorable ;_;







I wonder if I can make her even cuter.


----------



## Hyoshido

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I wonder if I can make her even cuter.


Chibi, don't harm urself by puling faces like that ;3;

Also I wonder too, but she might be the cutest thing there is ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## ssvv227

chibi i want to throw bells at you!! they are so adorable <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH I LOVE LOOKING AT THE CUTE<3<3 *is bombarded by cutie-pies 8'D*


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Hyogo said:


> Chibi, don't harm urself by puling faces like that ;3;
> 
> Also I wonder too, but she might be the cutest thing there is ?\_(ツ)_/?


No! Dammit, that's a lot of cuteness!
Also thank you. <3



ssvv227 said:


> chibi i want to throw bells at you!! they are so adorable <3


Thank you <3 All them tasty bells *throws them back at you*



Kairi-Kitten said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHH I LOVE LOOKING AT THE CUTE<3<3 *is bombarded by cutie-pies 8'D*


So much cute, so much pie. Thank you <3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Anyone want a stream?


----------



## ssvv227

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Anyone want a stream?



me please ~~~~~~~~~


----------



## KainAronoele

Ooh, yes! :0


----------



## AC Jayson

yes please!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*Stream is Up*
-​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*I'm alive!
I'm streaming if anyone wants to join.*

-​


----------



## SoftFairie

Your miiverse drawings are sooooo good like how?!?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kidcatisbestcat said:


> Your miiverse drawings are sooooo good like how?!?


I take my time, mostly an hour for each piece.


----------



## Hyoshido

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *I'm alive!*​


What's it like to die and come back tho


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Hyogo said:


> What's it like to die and come back tho


Not knowing what the freak is going on because I have been gone so long.


----------



## aleshapie

Hey! Are you making pixels?? Wink, wink!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*Stream is Up*
-​
I'll be streaming more later.​


aleshapie said:


> Hey! Are you making pixels?? Wink, wink!!


The hunger for pixels is real, and not at the moment. I hope to soon.


----------



## aleshapie

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *Stream is Up*
> https://join.me/884-232-214​
> 
> The hunger for pixels is real, and not at the moment. I hope to soon.




But...but...what about mine? My order from {cough, cough}...April?


----------



## Gracelia

Ooo a stream! *joins*


----------



## Hyoshido

I wanna watch but I'm tired af and I'm on my phone

Eternally sobbing


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

aleshapie said:


> But...but...what about mine? My order from {cough, cough}...April?


I haven't forgotten about my commissions from back then. I plan to finish them before the new year or a bit after. Sorry again for the wait dear.

I'm doing this one first as its a paid commission.


----------



## aleshapie

Ok. I can wait. I still love you anyways, chibs!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*Stream is Up*
​​


aleshapie said:


> Ok. I can wait. I still love you anyways, chibs!


Forgive me, I really hate myself for taking so long. ;_;


----------



## aleshapie

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *Stream is Up*
> https://join.me/273-028-378​
> 
> Forgive me, I really hate myself for taking so long. ;_;



I am not grudging on you! You streaming again?! I gotta grab my ipad!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

aleshapie said:


> I am not grudging on you! You streaming again?! I gotta grab my ipad!


I know, but I do feel bad. Yeah I really want to get these things finished. I just ended.


----------



## aleshapie

Booooo... I just got my ipad. Had to finish up something...


----------



## KainAronoele

Dang our time differences > .< always sleeping when you stream lol.


----------



## Naekoya

asdlkfjgh! Omg! Hoshiiiiii ~ idk if you remember me, but you drew my first chib when I just joined this site ; u;


----------

